# Free range time - photos



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Just a few pics of my two in the garden. They are out in enclosure or grass run the rest of the time but I try to give them free garden time for an hour or so each day. They are getting on beautifully, need to borrow my husbands SLR camera though to catch the binkys


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Awww, they look like they are having fun


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I love the second pic down, want to smoosh that bunny.. there's lots of gorgeous pics around here today


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

mamf said:


> I love the second pic down, want to smoosh that bunny.. there's lots of gorgeous pics around here today


haha but why is he sitting so bolt upright? Funny boy. His helicopter ears make me laugh.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So lovely! I like the last one - the fact it's blurry means you can tell Honey's having a good hop and binky about in the background! Like you say - you'll have to get your paws on hubbie's camera.... ;-)

I'd love to let Buddy out for some free range time on the grass. But although my garden's enclosed, cats can still get in and do roam through frequently. I'd be too concerned about a cat attacking him, even while supervising and shutting my own in the house! 

However, Buddy's almost as big as a cat...!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww cute, we still havent seen the final enclosure for them have we? I'd love to see it, its been sounding amazing!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'll take some Rini. I just prefer pics of them with no mesh


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> I'll take some Rini. I just prefer pics of them with no mesh


Lol of course! But you might as well show off this house you've been working so hard on ^.^


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

my bunny patrick lives in our garden free all the time here are a couple of piccys of him


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lovely photos of the pair together. Patrick is lovely too Leoti


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWW They look really happy out in the garden!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww they look like they were having fun! They are gorgeous bunnies :thumbup:


----------

